# Game Carrier



## brokenbone264 (May 10, 2009)

*ideas*

my hunting area is closed like that also. i contacted the person incharge and they said they could open the gates if they are in the area. 
the other idea is to use a kids waggon with big pnumatic tires. my son got one from his grandparrents. I use it with my bike to go around and put up my three deer stands. I believe they got it at a cummins tool sale. you could look it up online.


----------



## Horizontal Hunt (Mar 23, 2007)

I built a game cart out of 1" and 1/2" EMT tubing and some old mountain bike tires that works great. It could easily be modified to attach to the seat stem of a bike. You could also probably pick up and modify one of those kid carriers that attach to the back of a bike but IMO the tires would be too small. I am including a couple of pics. I hope this gives you some ideas. I can't weld so this is a bolt together model. All of the bends were made with pipe benders that are used for bending conduit. I probably have $25 or $30 into it. BTW painting it black was a mistake. It makes it nearly impossible to find in the dark. LOL I have since put some automotive reflective tape on it in several places to help me find it in the dark.

Bob


----------



## Centaur 1 (Apr 30, 2007)

I made a cart from an old golf hand cart. I no sooner started talking about the idea and one of my wifes coworkers gave me one. Not many golf courses allow them here in Florida, they say it slows the game down too much and they want to get as many paying customers as possible. I use it to bring stands and gear into the woods because I have a bad back, but I made it so that I could bring out a deer also. I'm going to be putting larger tires on it before hunting season.


----------



## TLong (Jan 12, 2009)

Horizontal Hunt said:


> I built a game cart out of 1" and 1/2" EMT tubing and some old mountain bike tires that works great. It could easily be modified to attach to the seat stem of a bike. You could also probably pick up and modify one of those kid carriers that attach to the back of a bike but IMO the tires would be too small. I am including a couple of pics. I hope this gives you some ideas. I can't weld so this is a bolt together model. All of the bends were made with pipe benders that are used for bending conduit. I probably have $25 or $30 into it. BTW painting it black was a mistake. It makes it nearly impossible to find in the dark. LOL I have since put some automotive reflective tape on it in several places to help me find it in the dark.
> 
> Bob


This is very much what I am looking for. I was thinking of painting it Blaze Orange when I was done.


----------



## psychobubba (Jul 27, 2005)

I made this to work with my bike and with out it has back pack straps to carry in thick stuff


----------



## Horizontal Hunt (Mar 23, 2007)

TLong said:


> This is very much what I am looking for. I was thinking of painting it Blaze Orange when I was done.



I have a parts list and drawings for this cart as I built it in a MS word document. If you want a copy drop me a PM with your email and I will send you them.

Bob


----------



## Ancient Archer (Sep 25, 2008)

Horizontal Hunt said:


> I built a game cart out of 1" and 1/2" EMT tubing and some old mountain bike tires that works great. It could easily be modified to attach to the seat stem of a bike. You could also probably pick up and modify one of those kid carriers that attach to the back of a bike but IMO the tires would be too small. I am including a couple of pics. I hope this gives you some ideas. I can't weld so this is a bolt together model. All of the bends were made with pipe benders that are used for bending conduit. I probably have $25 or $30 into it. BTW painting it black was a mistake. It makes it nearly impossible to find in the dark. LOL I have since put some automotive reflective tape on it in several places to help me find it in the dark.
> 
> Bob


Nice set-up! Looking at your pictures with the chain link fence in the background makes me wonder if it would be a good idea to fasten a section of the chain mesh to the top of your carrier????? That would spread the load over a larger area and keep things from falling through.


----------



## jmak (Aug 7, 2008)

I plan on modifying a golf hand cart to haul treestands and other equipment. I plan on replacing the 8 inch wheels and am looking for opinions on the size. I am looking at either 16 or 20 inch plastic spoke wheels.

Thanks,
jmak


----------



## Horizontal Hunt (Mar 23, 2007)

Ancient Archer said:


> Nice set-up! Looking at your pictures with the chain link fence in the background makes me wonder if it would be a good idea to fasten a section of the chain mesh to the top of your carrier????? That would spread the load over a larger area and keep things from falling through.


Using the chain link is an interesting thought though I have never had anything fall through. I hunt on the ground so the only thing I use the cart for is hauling out deer. The only complaint I have about the cart is: why did I wait so long to make it? What a labor saver. If you look closely the front cross brace is far enough back so that I can "step into" the cart and pull with the bar at my waist.

Bob


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

Check this one out 
http://www.instructables.com/id/bicycle-trailer./

or this one you can buy below for kids but take the top off and buy you some of those solid flatproof tires....

You can find these farely cheap from people that dont need them anymore or at consignment stores.


----------



## auburnman (Aug 16, 2009)

I think I am going to try to put one together this weekend since bow season starts here in 14-15 days for missouri.


----------



## willie35 (Dec 31, 2008)

i bought a toboggan style sled and attached rope thrpough the holes, to secure the deer to the sled and left about 3foot hang out the front to attach a pull handle. Workes great!


----------



## Arkie Archer (Nov 9, 2005)

bcbow1971 said:


> Check this one out
> http://www.instructables.com/id/bicycle-trailer./
> 
> or this one you can buy below for kids but take the top off and buy you some of those solid flatproof tires....
> ...


I think I am just going to get one of those and paint it camo and then find myself a chinaman to pull me around. Stay nice and dry and not much effort! haha


----------



## auburnman (Aug 16, 2009)

I was thinking today as well. Whynot take and make your axles out of conduit and bolt that to a piece of plywood and run two bars up to the top for you to drag?


----------



## ATEUP (Apr 15, 2004)

I just started on this cart. 3/4 EMT with 1/2 solid steel rod axle inside 3/4 emt. The wheel's are off a old mower. Still need to add side braces and spot weld. We tested pulling 300lbs with no problems and that was with out the side braces. Cart weight is just under 30lbs.


----------



## IA Monsterbuck (Jul 18, 2006)

ATEUP said:


> I just started on this cart. 3/4 EMT with 1/2 solid steel rod axle inside 3/4 emt. The wheel's are off a old mower. Still need to add side braces and spot weld. We tested pulling 300lbs with no problems and that was with out the side braces. Cart weight is just under 30lbs.


The thing I'd be cautious of is the plasic spokes in those wheels. If you are carrying a load over uneven ground, especially in cold weather, those spokes might snap on you.

A friend has a commercially sold deer cart that has plastic spokes and he's had to replce them twice now from breaking.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

ATEUP said:


> I just started on this cart. 3/4 EMT with 1/2 solid steel rod axle inside 3/4 emt. The wheel's are off a old mower. Still need to add side braces and spot weld. We tested pulling 300lbs with no problems and that was with out the side braces. Cart weight is just under 30lbs.


How wide is you cart? I know from experience the you don't want it any wider than what is absolutely necessary.


----------



## ATEUP (Apr 15, 2004)

Thanks for the heads up on the tires *IA* I have $0.00 dollars invested so far,so its kind of a experiment as i go type project. The cart is 30 inchs from outside the tires. Its a little wider than most,but i built this cart for one particular public spot i Hunt. I have had problems with people stealing deer and my stand while going to the truck to get the cart my brother n law and i share,so i built this a little wider for two deer and a stand if the problem comes up. The area is flat and open and i will keep it stashed on the edge of the woods.


----------



## auburnman (Aug 16, 2009)

Well I got my set of tires from craiglist for $5. Going tomorrow to lowes to get the stuff top build my cart for this season. Plan on building it this weekend. See how it goes.


----------



## ExitWound (Oct 3, 2008)

Where do you get the EMT tubing and is it easy to work with?

Thanks!


----------



## ATEUP (Apr 15, 2004)

EMT is used in electric applications,so any hardware or store selling electric supplies should have it. Your looking at about $3 to $4 dollars a 8 foot stick.
Its not bad to work with as long as you use a conduit bender. One thing you need to look at is material cost. If you need to buy everything you might be better of buying a cart. I wouldn't have even considered building one,but i had all the materials laying around. If you shop around you can find carts for under $100 and sometimes cheaper than that. What gets is the shipping,but try Sportsman Guide they have lots of deals.


----------



## Eric W (Jan 16, 2007)

*Sled....*



willie35 said:


> i bought a toboggan style sled and attached rope thrpough the holes, to secure the deer to the sled and left about 3foot hang out the front to attach a pull handle. Workes great!


I have a few DIY cart projects going. They include my regular wheelbarrow, a slightly modified 2-seater jogging stoller, and a contraption made of old lawn mower parts.

However, after reading this, I pulled out a 5' x 2-1/2' piece of plywood that I'm going to attach a fat rope to and may try using that if I whack a doe this Saturday.
.


----------



## FallVitals (Nov 7, 2004)

It takes longer, and more work to get into public land due to foot travel only. BUt it makes for better hunting. Few people go past the first half mile.


We have gravel roads/logging roads that go all through my public land that waiting4fall and I hunt, I have two spots that I plan to hunt hard this year, one is flat all the way there, the other is up a mountain. For the flat ones I use this set up:










Since that was taken I have added a longer front back to it, with foam padding so I can IN the bar, and use my body to pull cart rather then dragging it behind me. And a badlands 2200 pack. If I get a deer. I can pack every thing out with my badlands pack, put the deer on it the cart, or possibly even stuff on the deer on the cart. waiting4fall does the same. He has a cabales super mag? hauler, its 100x nicer then my cheap steel gander mountain cart.

Up hills, i just pack it all in. If I get a deer from this spot, ill just head back to the truck get the cart and come back.


----------



## okbow68 (Jul 9, 2009)

Those are some good looking carts you guys have there. The closest thing to a cart we have every used was a two wheel dolly that we strapped deer to and dollied them out of the woods, its easier than dragging, the dolly is narrow, but I would like to tweek one and put an axle with larger wheels about half way up the handle that way you could balance the weight and not have to hold most of it up, but it was still easier than dragging on the ground


----------



## SVDave (Sep 12, 2009)

Try this for single trak. It's a BOB Yak trailer, they even have them with suspension. I have seen some DIY knock-offs of this as well.


----------



## TLong (Jan 12, 2009)

SVDave said:


> Try this for single trak. It's a BOB Yak trailer, they even have them with suspension. I have seen some DIY knock-offs of this as well.


That was my original design, but I was concerned about the way "I" was going to attach it to the bike. I didn't think it would be strong enough for a contact point, then I thought about strain and different pressure spots. I ended up going with a kid carrier, and if that don't work, I might make a drag, but it seems to be doing well so far.


----------



## wes.hub (May 21, 2012)

*Game carrier plan*

Hi, Would love to have your game carrier plan. Your carrier looks fantastic. I posted my email address here, but my post would not submit because this forum thinks I am trying to spam. Hmmm. What to do? Thanks in advance. Wesley



Horizontal Hunt said:


> I built a game cart out of 1" and 1/2" EMT tubing and some old mountain bike tires that works great. It could easily be modified to attach to the seat stem of a bike. You could also probably pick up and modify one of those kid carriers that attach to the back of a bike but IMO the tires would be too small. I am including a couple of pics. I hope this gives you some ideas. I can't weld so this is a bolt together model. All of the bends were made with pipe benders that are used for bending conduit. I probably have $25 or $30 into it. BTW painting it black was a mistake. It makes it nearly impossible to find in the dark. LOL I have since put some automotive reflective tape on it in several places to help me find it in the dark.
> 
> Bob


----------



## rand_98201 (Sep 24, 2008)

SVDave said:


> Try this for single trak. It's a BOB Yak trailer, they even have them with suspension. I have seen some DIY knock-offs of this as well.


ive talked to people who use these and they say they load them very heavy and never have a problem so they would probably work well.


----------



## auburn (Mar 2, 2009)

love your avatar.desmond mccaffery is my fav.artist.i'm looking to do the same thing and have priced metal from work(welder) and it is very pricey now even at scrap work discount.look at ebay and sportsmans guide for one they're cheaper than tring to get parts and making one.i'm buying one of their alum.carts and the hitch ad on to pull behind my bike to haul everything in and out.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Dec 20, 2005)

I like the thought of the wheeled carts but dont know how they would work unless they are on a trail so I prefer ones without wheels. Here's one of my game carriers.


----------



## Ancient Archer (Sep 25, 2008)

Another thought might be to use a dolly, but replace the dolly tires with the larger tires from a wheel barrow (if they have a common axle size). The larger cross-section wouldn't sink into soft ground as much as narrow tires.

PS I love the off-trail carrier above!!!!! Ingenious!!!!! As long as it didn't eat the game when you weren't looking!!!!! LOL


----------



## Broward Lawman (Apr 27, 2010)

swbuckmaster said:


> I like the thought of the wheeled carts but dont know how they would work unless they are on a trail so I prefer ones without wheels. Here's one of my game carriers.


Can you post the plans you used to build that?

BL


----------

